# Vermeer 1230 repair manual needed



## KentuckySawyer (Feb 19, 2005)

I've got a 1999 1230 with a 85hp Perkins, but no service manual. Anyone out there have an idea of where to locate one. I've tried my local Vermeer dealer, but they've been no help. Said that the manual is out of print, and are waiting (two weeks now) to get a close version to see if its similar to my chipper. My work load is picking up and am running low on time before I need all the bugs worked out.

The main question I have right now is concerning the feed wheels. The hydraulics will start to squall when I try to feed a piece 4-6" in diameter. Anyways, I'd like to get a manual so I can at least diagnose problems better.

Thanks.


----------



## TonyG (Feb 20, 2005)

I had this problem with my 1230A. What I found was that you have to have good blades and proper clearence. When I bought this unit it had 190 hours on it and would constantly ?????, moan, squeal with say 5" on up, this an 03' with 110 HP. This guy was just lazy or bad at maintenance...anyway looking inside I found knife blades that had no business being in there. Then the clearence was something close to .200 gap. Shoot for .100 for a nice chip, you can go a little less or a little more, if you go to small you will be more prone to plugging...too big and material will come back out behind the feed wheels and will start to jam the floating (left) feed wheel. The chunks act like wedges, and in my case, required someone there constantly reversing the feeds to unjam it...there was fu#k$ng steam coming out of my ears!

Hope this helps,
Tony


----------



## Stump Man (Feb 20, 2005)

If you call Vermeer they will send you an owners manual at no charge. There is a good breakdown of parts. I don't beleive they make a shop repair manual, if they do I have never been able to get one as I have been using vermeer equipment since 1964.


----------



## KentuckySawyer (Feb 20, 2005)

The knives and anvil were just changed and set respectively. Thanks for suggesting the belts Tom. I know I need to adjust the alternator belt, so I'd say its reasonable that the hydraulic belt might need attention.
I can borrow a shop manual from a local company to get it copied. Am I foolish in assuming that the lubrication schedule on a 1999 model would be much different than a 2001, 2002, etc?
A friend of mine also checking the feed wheel valve that Tom suggested. They do take a beating.


----------

